# Apparently, eggs are no longer hard boiled



## JustJoel (Jun 10, 2018)

This is probably not new to anyone on this forum, but it is for me. I felt compelled to share it with y’all, on the off chance that one of our more novice cooks can benefit from the tip.

Apparently, eggs are no longer soft-boiled or hard-boiled. They’re _soft-cooked or hard-cooked._ An even more accurate term would be soft or hard steamed! And steaming them not only cooks them perfectly, but in the case of hard-steamed eggs, makes them very easy to peel with no pitting or sticking. That equals beautiful deviled eggs. 

You bring an inch to an inch and a half of water to a rapid boil in a saucepan large enough to hold the all the eggs in one layer (up to 6 eggs). Gently lower the refrigerated eggs, one by one, into the pan (you can use a steamer basket too), then cover the pan and set the timer for13 minutes. No more, no less (I’ve also learned that overcooked boiled eggs can be poisonous!). When the 13 minutes have passed, immediately place the eggs in a cold water bath, and leave until completely cooled. Place the lid back on the pan and shake vigorously several times (ATK suggest precisely 40 shakes. Not sure how they got there. Maybe they’re kidding?). The eggs will literally fall out of their shells! Of course, for soft-cooked eggs (6 minutes, same technique), you want to be a bit more careful cracking the shells. I tell you I was stunned, _stunned_, to see the results. Deviled eggs on my lunch menu at least once a week!

Here’s a link to the ATK YouTube demo


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 10, 2018)

Everyone seems to have their own foolproof method for hard 'boiling' eggs.  Check this out: https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2009/10/perfect-boiled-eggs-recipe.html


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 10, 2018)

Here's a lively thread on the subject, from a few years ago 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f22/the-last-word-on-hard-cooked-eggs-93641.html


----------



## JustJoel (Jun 10, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Everyone seems to have their own foolproof method for hard 'boiling' eggs.  Check this out: https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2009/10/perfect-boiled-eggs-recipe.html


I’m sure everyone does have their little trick. That’s what’s fun about cooking! 

I’ve tried this method, and struggled to get the shells off. If you scroll down the page, there’s a link for steamed eggs!


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 10, 2018)

Haaa Haaaa. 



I have the perfect method, and I'm not telling.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 10, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> Here's a lively thread on the subject, from a few years ago
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f22/the-last-word-on-hard-cooked-eggs-93641.html


You beat me to it, *Cheryl*!  I did remember doing a deep dive on the subject before I started that thread.



JustJoel said:


> ...(I’ve also learned that overcooked boiled eggs can be poisonous!)...


Um, if that were true, I would not have made it out of my teens. 

..."And if you’re wondering, aside from not being terribly aesthetically pleasing, it is perfectly safe to eat this green part of the yolk."...


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 10, 2018)

I use a modified Julia Child technique.  Cover eggs with water, bring to a boil in a covered saucepan on high.  Immediately remove from heat, let stand for 10-12 minutes depending on how "hard boiled" you want them, drain and replace with cold tap water twice, let cool.  Perfect hard boiled eggs, no green rim every time.  You can also soft boil, timing starting at 6 minutes.

After cooling, drain water, shake, rattle and roll eggs in pan to crack shells, fill pan with water to cover, let stand for a few, then peel.  Comes off clean to nearly clean every time depending on age of egg.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 10, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> (I’ve also learned that overcooked boiled eggs can be poisonous!).



I would *really* like to see your source for that.


----------



## JustJoel (Jun 10, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> I would *really* like to see your source for that.


Here’s the link to the article: https://io9.gizmodo.com/when-you-overcook-eggs-you-turn-them-into-chemical-wea-1682497376


----------



## JustJoel (Jun 10, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> I would *really* like to see your source for that.


I must admit, that I read that article with a bit of skepticism. I too would have been dead before I was 20 if it were completely true. The internet is a vast source of information, bound to be a lot of _mis_information, too!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 10, 2018)

Sounds like the more you overcook an egg the less hydrogen sulfide there is as it changes to iron sulphide. 

 Besides, you’d probably have to eat a thousand eggs a day for it to have an effect.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 10, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> I must admit, that I read that article with a bit of skepticism. I too would have been dead before I was 20 if it were completely true. The internet is a vast source of information, bound to be a lot of _mis_information, too!


Yeesh, I really hope so because it's full of red flags that indicate it's not to be trusted.

Long before the internet was a thing, my dad taught me not to believe everything I read. That's still good advice.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 11, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Yeesh, I really hope so because it's full of red flags that indicate it's not to be trusted.
> 
> Long before the internet was a thing, my dad taught me not to believe everything I read. That's still good advice.



Did he include "and only half of what see". I also tend to put "or hear" along with "read".


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 11, 2018)

CraigC said:


> Did he include "and only half of what see". I also tend to put "or hear" along with "read".


Yes, he did. They've definitely been valuable guidelines.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 11, 2018)

I have found the addition of salt to the boiling water to make peeling easier.
Seems I prove it over and over as I forget sometimes to add the salt.  And when I forget, peeling is hard.
My neighborhood bar has boiled eggs on the counter for patrons.  I have watched the guy cook them and was shocked at how much salt he added to the water.
Looked to be at least a half cup with about a gallon of water.


After his set time, he removes them from the heated water and places the eggs back onto the carton (top removed) they came in.
No cooling steps whatsoever. 

I have never eaten one of his eggs, but I have never seen anyone having an issue peeling them.
So, it seems salt does help?


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 11, 2018)

I used to go through a particular "method" to hard cook eggs..


Now I just put them in the IP, with some water and pressure cook for 4 minutes.. Cool and easily peel and call it done..

BTW... If I put some cubed potatoes in first, I have potato salad..  





Ross


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 11, 2018)

Roll_Bones said:


> I have found the addition of salt to the boiling water to make peeling easier.
> Seems I prove it over and over as I forget sometimes to add the salt.  And when I forget, peeling is hard.
> My neighborhood bar has boiled eggs on the counter for patrons.  I have watched the guy cook them and was shocked at how much salt he added to the water.
> Looked to be at least a half cup with about a gallon of water.
> ...


No, because steaming results in perfectly cooked boiled eggs that practically peel themselves. Steaming water never touches the eggs and the salt stays in the pot, so it has no effect.

The high heat from steaming, or cooking in the Instant Pot, causes the membrane around the egg to coagulate quickly so it doesn't stick to the shell.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 11, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> No, because steaming results in perfectly cooked boiled eggs that practically peel themselves. Steaming water never touches the eggs and the salt stays in the pot, so it has no effect.
> 
> *The high heat from steaming, or cooking in the Instant Pot, causes the membrane around the egg to coagulate quickly so it doesn't stick to the shell.*


 Thank you GG.. I didn't know why it works so well.. I've just found it to be simple and quick, with great consistency..



Good to know..  
Ross


----------



## msmofet (Jun 11, 2018)

+3 for the Instant Pot.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 11, 2018)

Coincidence? 



This just popped up on my FB feed..


How To Hard-Boil Eggs in the Instant Pot  


Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 11, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> Coincidence?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More likely Google is looking over your shoulder. 

We'll be watching something on TV, wonder something about what we're watching, and as soon as I start a Google search (s)he suggests *just the right link*. I take a call from a doctor with a particular specialty...and the next time I open the Tune-In radio app the ad is for alternates to colonoscopy.  Big Brother doesn't have to watch us - it  just needs to make friends with Google, Alexa, et al...


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 11, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *More likely Google is looking over your shoulder. *
> 
> We'll be watching something on TV, wonder something about what we're watching, and as soon as I start a Google search (s)he suggests *just the right link*. I take a call from a doctor with a particular specialty...and the next time I open the Tune-In radio app the ad is for alternates to colonoscopy.  Big Brother doesn't have to watch us - it  just needs to make friends with Google, Alexa, et al...


 If Ida knowed dat, Ida combed my hair..   
Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 11, 2018)

And don't forget to wash behind the ears.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 13, 2018)

The peeled eggs you buy at the supermarket sealed with nitrogen last over a month if unopened. I've stopped making hard boiled eggs. They are sold 2 or 6 eggs to a pack.

I predict that  soon  we'll be able to buy a storage pack system where nitrogen is added to a storage bag, thus extending the freshness of some fruits and vegetables.


----------



## Rascal (Jun 13, 2018)

I only buy free range.

Russ


----------



## Caslon (Jun 13, 2018)

Rascal said:


> I only buy free range.
> 
> Russ



Free range hard boiled eggs. Work with me here.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 13, 2018)

medtran49 said:


> I use a modified Julia Child technique.  Cover eggs with water, bring to a boil in a covered saucepan on high.  Immediately remove from heat, let stand for 10-12 minutes depending on how "hard boiled" you want them, drain and replace with cold tap water twice, let cool.  Perfect hard boiled eggs, no green rim every time.  You can also soft boil, timing starting at 6 minutes.
> 
> After cooling, drain water, shake, rattle and roll eggs in pan to crack shells, fill pan with water to cover, let stand for a few, then peel.  Comes off clean to nearly clean every time depending on age of egg.




Pretty much what I do and have never had a problem.


In fact, just cooked 2 eggs today for potato salad for tonight's meal.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 13, 2018)

When I do eggs on the stove - I cover cold eggs with cold water, add salt to pot and cover with lid. Bring to boil then lower to a simmer. Simmer for 7 minutes then turn heat off. Leave lid on and allow to sit 2 minutes. Drain and run under cold water. When cool enough to hold in palm of hand drain water and crack shells. Allow to sit in cold water for approximately 1/2 hour.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 13, 2018)

Sounds fool proof. The big obvious is not to make hb eggs with freshly bought eggs. I forget the science behind it. Something about the membrane.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 14, 2018)

Caslon said:


> Sounds fool proof. The big obvious is not to make hb eggs with freshly bought eggs. I forget the science behind it. Something about the membrane.



Yes.  Fresh eggs have no space between the membrane and liquid. Older eggs lose moisture and this allows the membrane to loosen and makes the egg easier to peel.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 14, 2018)

Of soft-cooked eggs... Start the toaster. Pierce hole in fat end, boil 2 eggs for 5 minutes (refrigerated eggs are cold). Remove immediately, crack and peel under cold running water (hot hot hot). Plop peeled eggs into small bowl, add salt and pepper. Toast is ready. Marmalade or berry jelly.  

Comfort food to me, not a breakfast meal.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 14, 2018)

I meant , start the toast while you peel the eggs. I have an egg piercer.


----------

